
Masterji: Coventry's secret 94-year-old photographer – in pictures - prismatic
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2016/nov/10/masterji-coventry-photographer-maganbhai-patel-immigration-in-pictures
======
olivermarks
[https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-
news/tribute...](https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-
news/tributes-legendary-photographer-masterji-who-14282749)

